# Removing Nib



## Wheaties (Mar 15, 2010)

More fountain pen questions....

On the Jr. Gent II, how the heck do you get the nib out? I can't get it to budge!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 15, 2010)

You might want to check this article out. Lou knows more than I do!

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/nibreplacement.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Put your index finger on the nib and your thump on the feed and pull, both nib and feed will come out.


----------



## Wheaties (Mar 15, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Put your index finger on the nib and your thump on the feed and pull, both nib and feed will come out.



That's what I've read, but I'm getting nothing! Not to mention my finger seems to slide on the nib more than anything.

Can I push from the back and force it out?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Do not try pushing it out, wiggle it as your pulling, I've never had one that wouldn't come out and never had to but you might want to put a latex glove on so your fingers don't slip. One question , is this a new pen or is it one that has been used and the ink dried, if so run the nib and feed under tepid water to loosen the dried ink.I have removed at least 100 nibs in the last year or so and never had one not come out. Every fountain pen I sell at a show I take apart to show the customer how to clean the feed.





Wheaties said:


> That's what I've read, but I'm getting nothing! Not to mention my finger seems to slide on the nib more than anything.
> 
> Can I push from the back and force it out?


----------



## Wheaties (Mar 15, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Do not try pushing it out, wiggle it as your pulling, I've never had one that wouldn't come out and never had to but you might want to put a latex glove on so your fingers don't slip. One question , is this a new pen or is it one that has been used and the ink dried, if so run the nib and feed under tepid water to loosen the dried ink.I have removed at least 100 nibs in the last year or so and never had one not come out. Every fountain pen I sell at a show I take apart to show the customer how to clean the feed.



Got it with the help of some leather for grip. Thanks Roy!


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 16, 2010)

*Fountain Pens*



JBCustomPens said:


> You might want to check this article out. Lou knows more than I do!
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/nibreplacement.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
I did not know everything about the fountain pens that were from these articles, it helps to know your product better and it looks better too if you can show them something that the buyer may not know. it has given me a better understanding of the fountain pen. thankyou


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 16, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Put your index finger on the nib and your thump on the feed and pull, both nib and feed will come out.


 
Don't *thump *on it too hard or you might damage the feed.  You might want to consider using your thumb instead.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  :laugh: :laugh:


----------

